# Scroller selbst einbauen und Tabellenfrage



## Almjodler (16. April 2002)

Also ich hab zu der Seite http://www.oxido.de 2 Fragen

1. Wie macht man so einen eigenen Scroller mit dem die Besucher einen beliebigen Text scrollen können, und geht das nur mit html oder braucht man da css, java/vb-script, perl ach was weis ich ... ?!

2. Wie machen die das dass als Rahmen von den Tabellen keine Linien, sondern nur ganz viele Pünktchen da sind?

Thx & mfg


----------



## Flex (16. April 2002)

Einmal verweise ich dich ->hier<- hin, wegen dem Borderstyle...

Zu dem Scrollbalken muss ich gestehen, dass ich es selbst nicht genau weiß, denke aber, dass es eindeutig JavaScript ist...


----------



## braindad (17. April 2002)

ich kann dafür sagen, dass dieses thema hier schon mehr als einmal behandelt wurder. von daher verweise ich auf die >>suchfunktion<< (stichwort: scroller)


----------



## Almjodler (17. April 2002)

NeNeNe, die haben das nicht mit border-style gemacht ich habs mal durchsucht aber nichts gefunden ich glaube die haben dem Rahmen einen Hintergrund verpasst aber weis nich wie, zumindest is es mit border-style unmöglich soo kleine Punkte als Rahmen zu formatieren und die dann auch noch soo dicht aneinander zu reihen 
versucht's nochmal


----------



## braindad (17. April 2002)

stimmt, border-style ist es nicht:
*http://62.146.18.115/bin/oxido/img/bg_site.png*
quelltext "rulez"


----------



## Almjodler (17. April 2002)

well done braindead ... 
nur ... in der mitte is es einfach weil die tabelle wo dein gepostetes Bild als Hintergrund ist eine feste größe hat nur wie haben die das links gemacht ??? 
es gibt da ein bild das heist pixel.gif oder so ähnlich und das haben die irgendwo eingefügt dass anstatt ner linie die schönen durchgezogenen kleinen pünktchen kommen   
und GENAU DAS will ich auch machen plz help me


----------



## braindad (17. April 2002)

pixel.gif ist nur ein blindgif, welches benutzt wird, um bestimmt abstände zu ermöglichen, hat mit den linien nix zu tun.

*http://62.146.18.115/bin/oxido/img/bg_left.png*
es wurde anscheined alles mit background-images gelöst.
hiermit weißt du, wie diese linien zustande gekommen sind und kannst es hoffentlich slebst auch basteln. denn dazu muß man nur ein klitzekleines bissl html können.


----------



## Faramir (19. April 2002)

Des sieht mir nach DHTML aus (Mischung aus html und JavaScript)
Ich schätze mal, dass der zu scrollende Text sich in einem Layer befindet, der dann mit Hilfe der Buttons bewegt wird ...


----------



## braindad (19. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Faramir _
> *Des sieht mir nach DHTML aus (Mischung aus html und JavaScript)
> Ich schätze mal, dass der zu scrollende Text sich in einem Layer befindet, der dann mit Hilfe der Buttons bewegt wird ... *



darauf wurde bereits in der 2. reply hingewiesen 

@Almjodler: hast du inzw. alles kapiert?


----------



## Faramir (19. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von braindad _
> *
> 
> darauf wurde bereits in der 2. reply hingewiesen
> ...



dass es DHTML ist  ??
Es wurde zwar erwähnt, dass es JavaScript ist, 
aber DHTML != JavaScript -), blöde proggerei ).
Wollte damit halt nur sagen, dass es nicht NUR JS ist ...


----------



## braindad (19. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von braindad _
> *darauf wurde bereits in der 2. reply hingewiesen
> *



damit hab ich nur gemeint, dass das scroller-"prob" schon gelöst ist und eigentlich nicht weiter diskutiert werden muß. aber ist auch egal, denn so wie du es beschreibst, kann man deine reply auch als (mehr oder minder) sinnvolle ergänzung sehen


----------

